# That Dreaded Time Has Come :(



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so so sorry to read this. I'm shedding tears for you and Max. Eight years is not enough but I hope there's some comfort in knowing they were happy years for him and filled with love.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh no!!!! I am so so sorry . Prayers coming your way.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh no, I am so sorry...you and Max will be in my prayers!!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I'm so sorry about Mac  enjoy the time you have together.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Mac. He’s too young to be going through this. Hemangio is evil. Hoping the YB can buy you some time together.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear your beautiful boy's diagnosis. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I am terribly sorry for this tragic news. 
You and Mac are definitely in our prayers.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Candle lit for precious Mac, my heart breaks for you.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I am so, so sorry to hear this. I lost my girl Zoey just about a year ago to hemangio, and the suddenness left me shell shocked. I hope the YB buys him some time. Pamper him like crazy. I'm sending Mac a hug and some cyber ice cream for his birthday. Peace to you both.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. I lost my Soft Coated Wheaten to this aged 10. Had never heard of it before and it was so sudden. I know exactly how you feel and hop you can have some good days with him. Glad the YB is helping.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Here is the link to the candle site for anyone who would like to light a candle for Mac and his Dad. Just add GRF to your message on the site and they will all show up together hopefully x

https://gratefulness.org/light-a-candle/


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I am so sorry. Such an awful thing. I know you'll make the most of your time with him. 8 years old is way too young to lose him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh Gary, I'm so sorry. I know how awful the diagnosis is, I wish I had words to make this better for you, I know there are none. Please know my heart goes out to you. I hope you get some good quality days with Mac and get a chance to remind him how loved he is. I'm so sorry.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry! Will say a prayer and light a candle for Mac.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

He's too young. Hemangio is evil, cruel, and never gives us a chance to do anything to stop it. I'm so sorry you and he are going through this, and I hope you have many more days of living life to fullest with him.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this news. I lost my heart and soul dog 20 years ago to cardiac hemangiosarcoma. Even today I can clearly remember the feelings of anger and helplessness 

I am glad to hear the YB is helping. Love him, spoil him and savor each moment. Sending prayers that you have a lot more time left with gorgeous Mac.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so so sorry. I hope you are able to have some time to build more special memories with him.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so very sorry to see this news for Mac. Sending you both a big hug!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Nooooo! Hemangio is so evil! I am so sorry! Spoil that boy rotten! Candle lit for Mac....


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this sad, awful news. Much too young. You and Mac are in our thoughts. Take care.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

A prayer said for you and your boy.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

So Sorry I am so sorry for that, my thoughts and prayers with you and your family


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Very, VERY sorry to hear about Mac's diagnosis. Hemangio is an evil despicable disease. Spoil him and make his final days the best they can be. The YB definitely helps


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

swishywagga said:


> Here is the link to the candle site for anyone who would like to light a candle for Mac and his Dad. Just add GRF to your message on the site and they will all show up together hopefully x
> 
> https://gratefulness.org/light-a-candle/



Thank-you for adding the link .... it is very appreciated !


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone ....

Mac's Birthday was yesterday and we had fun ... he had his Sirloin steak that he has always had on his birthdays and we did some walking too ! Mac hasn't had a splenectomy so this is the best guess diagnosis/opinion of the Emergency Vet I brought him to ! I have an appointment today ... with "HIS" vet who I have been with for 20 years and have a great rapport with ! 

We will get a more definitive opinion from her !!!!! Mac's vet was gone for the Thanksgiving weekend and when she got back she said I want to see him ! We know the negative possibilities and possible positives but we shall see !!!

We will update the forum after Mac visit !!!! 
Please cross your paws and think of him ... maybe, maybe just once it may be a good situation !!!! After owning 3 Goldens and having dealt with Mast Cell with my previous boy I am sooooooo heart broken that this breed of dog has a cloud over them just for being born !!!! 

Thanks again,


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Best of luck! Fingers crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## joannabelle54 (Nov 25, 2017)

So very sorry to learn of this. My Beau is in the MAF GRLS and is doing his part to find a cure for the cancers that plaque our golden pups - and all pups.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I just lit another candle for Mac.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Mac'sdad said:


> Hi Everyone ....
> 
> Mac's Birthday was yesterday and we had fun ... he had his Sirloin steak that he has always had on his birthdays and we did some walking too !


Glad to know I wasn't the only one with the tradition of grilling steak on my boy's birthday!! Ax used to get 2 lbs of filet mignon every 12/16.

Hoping for good news for Mac.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Another candle lit for Mac, sending more prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Mac enjoyed his birthday celebration. 

Sending good thoughts and many prayers your way to you both for his appointment today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

sending best thoughts & prayers!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad that you all had a nice birthday celebration, I know it feels good to spoil him and he certainly deserves it. 

How wonderful to have such a long partnership with a vet like you have had. I hope that getting in with her has given you some strength and she has had some good ideas for you. Fingers crossed for a good update.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Happy belated birthday Mac  . Glad he had a good day. Candle lit for continued prayers.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Please let us know what Mac's vet said when you can. I'm hoping for a bit of good news for Mac


----------



## Gasa (Nov 28, 2017)

*so sorry*

we had our Lilly for 9 years last Saturday she had cancer and poor thing had a huge tumor on her muzzle next to her nose and eye making surgery no option. we said our good buys.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

Happy Belated Birthday Mac!!!!! It's not fair how our babies are taken out of nowhere by that horrible disease. I've been through it, many of us have, no notice, no warning...my prayers are with you, Mac and your family.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to read about Mac's diagnosis. Hemangiosarcoma sucks! Extra hugs to Mac! Hopefully talking to your vet has helped since she knows you so well. My thoughts and prayers will be with you!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hoping you get some positive news from you Vet. And Happy Birthday to Mac.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Have you looked at Yaichi's Mom's recent thread about Ketogenic diets as a cancer treatment?


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Happy belated birthday to Mac! Another candle lit and prayers said for you guys.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Another candle lit for sweet Mac and his family.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Alpha dude .... LOLOLOL.... We sure do love our pups .... you made me smile !!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Glad to see you feeling upbeat this morning - there is something special about a community of dog people. I wanted you to know that I admire your spirit of embracing your days with your boy. It's easy to be brought so low that you forget to enjoy the moments of good. My prayers that you all get many more good days... Hope that you all have a good weekend and can get out and get some sunshine. It always helps me to be outside with the sun and the sky overhead. Give Mac an ear scratch and a hug from me please


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

No cancer in the spleen but had nodules ..... liver is the issue can't operate !!!


----------



## joannabelle54 (Nov 25, 2017)

Oh no! I am so very sorry!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac is still with us ... trying to find the happy medium and balance of his meds ... but he is eating and doing his business ... I'll take it !


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Each day is a gift, may you have many days to come with Mac.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thats wonderful news. Enjoy every moment


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Continued good thoughts being sent your way 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

God I am so so so sorry to read this news about sweet Mac. I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you have many good months ahead of you. Wish there is a magic I could share and save them all from the evil that doesn't respect the age and love we have for our pups giving us heartbreaks one after another... Sending many hugs to sweet Mac and you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It sure is great news. I hope you are spoiling him rotten.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep eating, Mac old boy!  A hungry Golden is a wonderful thing! Hope you're taking lots of photos of what you all are doing. It might even be nice to get some professional photos taken of the two of you together, family shots, to have to keep. One of my dear friends did this and those photos are a real treasure now.

Thanks for sharing the good days with us, it's uplifting to hear. Hugs to Mac!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

More good news .... Mac is off the pain meds and the Rymadyl ! He is still on YB, Turkey Tail and Milk Thistle ... not eating as much as "I" would like but he is eating !!! Drinking too and walking, talking and wants to do his famous golden roll in the snow but I only let him lay in it and pat him but don't want him kicking and rolling !!!! but he's trying !!!! He loved the new snow we just got and is acting like a teenager lolol !!! 
I hope it continues and HE enjoys life, and ignores my sometimes sadness, that he has to go through this .... no dog deserves this but I just love the hell out of him !!! you know what I mean !!!!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a great update! Love it! Enjoy the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great update, wonderful to hear how well he's doing and especially how much he enjoyed the snow.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Mac'sdad said:


> I hope it continues and HE enjoys life, and ignores my sometimes sadness, that he has to go through this .... no dog deserves this but I just love the hell out of him !!! you know what I mean !!!!


Yep, we know what you mean. We're so glad you had a great day together.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

We do know what you mean. I can see him enjoying the snow, I hope that the knowledge that you are giving him true quality during these extra days brings you some comfort and satisfaction. Every extra smile he gives you is a win. 

I'm sorry that he's not eating quite the way you'd like. Barb (Hotelfordogs) used to post the menu of the day for her girl Tiny when she was so sick a few years ago. She might be a good resource for suggestions on what you could cook up to tempt him. Could be worth a try.

Enjoy your snow day


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So happy to read your update and even more happy to hear that Mac is doing well, treasure every minute with your precious boy!.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I hope Mac will be doing well many more years.
Please in the meantime, check with "Rapamycin Project" and the EBAT ( kind of chemotherapy for hemangiosarcoma) which is given after the operation but prior to the common chemo protocol.
I was involved lately with many researchers on hemangiosarcoma from different countries because one of my dog was diagnosed with 9o% hemangiosarcoma. We just had the operation 2 weeks ago and just received the patology. It's only hematoma & lymphoid hyperplasy. Also a very good friend's dog ( half rott & half shepherd) was diagnosed the same time with hemangiosarcoma. I will tell his story later on. A miracle man he is. Yes, the patology arrived it's malign but did not spread .Please do not give up as soon as you hear the news "hemangiosarcoma". As long as you fight, your dog fights. And positive energy is very very important. 
I am sure MAC will amaze all of us!! Bissous bissous!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Darn right it’s a good update! I’m so glad he loves the snow!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac, has rocket paws this morning! ate everything I could throw at him and pooped and peed ...couldn't wait to get out ! I then went to work and was sitting at my desk and the cameras went off. followed him with cameras from the kitchen, TV room then the front door...realized that I forgot to put the gate across the stairs... welllllll he disappeared... drove back home as fast as I could and... yup.....he was upstairs grinning at me like... hey dad what's up... unbelievable .... love that guy... LOLOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's funny, really great to hear how well he's doing. 

Good you were able to leave work and go home.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so cute, and great that Mac is keeping you on your toes!.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I love to hear things like this! Go get 'em, Mac!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That's funny, really great to hear how well he's doing.
> 
> Good you were able to leave work and go home.



Carolina Mom....I would like to see them try and hold me ... they better bring a lunch because it's gonna be a long day trying...:laugh:


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Mac'sdad said:


> Mac, has rocket paws this morning! ate everything I could throw at him and pooped and peed ...couldn't wait to get out ! I then went to work and was sitting at my desk and the cameras went off. followed him with cameras from the kitchen, TV room then the front door...realized that I forgot to put the gate across the stairs... welllllll he disappeared... drove back home as fast as I could and... yup.....he was upstairs grinning at me like... hey dad what's up... unbelievable .... love that guy... LOLOL


Yeah! I'm glad to hear he's doing well today and loving his family!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this....I hope you and Mac have a lot more time together. Your update is very encouraging. Lighting a candle for your sweet boy.....


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Good to hear that Mac is doing well.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so glad to see this  thanks for sharing his good day with us, sounds like he is feeling like a spring chicken  Fingers crossed for many more happy updates


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac is still with us and still having good to great days ! With a few "MEH" days in between !!! Mac gives you all facewashes and High Paws ...


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Yay Mac!!! I'm very happy for Mac, you and your family! Enjoy the holidays


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

That's so good to hear, Merry Christmas to you all and I hope the New Year brings you lots more good days!.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and Mac, I hope that he will have more good days over the holidays. Thinking of you all.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Wishing you peace and as many joyful days with Mac as possible, in this difficult time. They are truly golden, like rays of sunshine, and our world grows darker when they leave us.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

That's wonderful to hear! Have a great and uneventful Holiday!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Wolfeye said:


> Wishing you peace and as many joyful days with Mac as possible, in this difficult time. They are truly golden, like rays of sunshine, and our world grows darker when they leave us.



Wolfeye.... yes the world does darken ... thanks for you kind words !!!!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks EVERYONE !!!!! your the greatest medicine any golden owner could want !!!! except for a cure !!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and Mac, enjoy the holidays.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very happy Mac is still having good days!! Happy holidays!!!:grin2:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

One thing a vet told my brother in law when his golden was diagnosed with cancer is to remember they do not know they have it - if that makes any sense. I am so happy to hear that Mac is having very good days, and I hope you are too. Sorry to hear that he is sick.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Mac'sdad said:


> Thanks EVERYONE !!!!! your the greatest medicine any golden owner could want !!!! except for a cure !!!!!


Hi, just now seeing this thread. I’m so sorry for the diagnosis but so very pleased you still have your Mac to bring you smiles. I hope you enjoy the holidays with your boy.

Bella and Tucker say “woof!” To Mac.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Still good news ... Mac is enjoying life and is doing well ... Thanks everyone ... Mac gives all of you "High Paws" !!!! 


@ Cubbysan...One thing a vet told my brother in law when his golden was diagnosed with cancer is to remember they do not know they have it ! I believe it too ... They live in the moment !!!

Danny Borges and Andy quote..... Carp Diem ...


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Such a great update. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Mac continues to live in the moment and enjoys each day. 

Best wishes to you and your family in the New Year.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

It’s so great to hear that Mac is still doing well!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great to hear good news.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Love seeing this  Makes me hopeful that you all have a wonderful weekend together and enjoy ringing in 2018. Would love to see Mac with his party hat on


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear Mac is still with you. I hope you and he see the New Year with music and laughter.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad that Mac is doing well, wishing you both a Very Happy New Year from us all across the pond :smile2:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

See everyone ....look at ALL the GREAT Medicine Mac and I are receiving .... Thank-you all ! You are all "Beacons of Light" in the darkness !!!! Thank-you


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

Mac - you are so handsome - big hugs to you and your daddy! Hoping the good days continue to outnumber the bad ones and that your daddy continues to spoil you rotten because you absolutely deserve it!:smile2:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac is still doing well ... enjoying his walks and toys ... tail is wagging and gives kisses too !!!!! Love this boy !!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, great to hear he's doing so well and enjoying life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Really great to hear that Mac continues to do well!.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Love that he’s still doing well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yay, Mac! I'm so glad he is still a happy boy!


----------



## lbkula (Jan 8, 2018)

So sorry for you. We lost our friend in November. Now, after the holiday rush, we are looking for a new member of the family.


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

Just popping in to say hi to Mac - hope he's having a good day today!:smile2:


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Would love to hear how you all are doing, I hope that there have been lots of good days so far this year.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Our middle Golden, who turned 8 in November, was diagnosed with mast cell cancer in July of 2016. The vet and oncologist gave us a very grim prognosis and thought that he likely wouldn't live more than 2-3 more weeks if we didn't start aggressive chemo as well as do surgery to potentially remove his tail if they couldn't get clean margins (his tumor was at the base of his tail). We ended up doing extensive research and came across a holistic treatment plan for mast cell cancer with proven success and I am very happy to report that nearly 19 months later, he still here with us and doing incredibly well. His tumor has almost completely disappeared, so there is always hope! I can say with almost 100% certainty that if we had opted to do chemo, he would not still be here with us. :bowl:


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Mac continues to thrive .... does his thing and plays with his stuffies ... some scary days but more good than off days ! His tail wags and continues to offer kisses and paw !


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Hugs to Mac 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So glad to hear he's still having lots of good days, big hugs flying across to him from me!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the update, great picture of Mac.
Wonderful to hear he's doing well and you're having more good days than rough ones. 

Continued thoughts and prayers to you both for many good days together.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks to each and everyone of you... weather you have been through this before or not, you all know that reading all the wonderful comments from you really does ease the stress and lifts one's spirit !!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, I'm so happy to see your update! What a sweet picture of Mac. Hugs and Brinkley slobber to Mac!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy to hear he’s still doing well. Great picture, such a sweet boy❤


----------



## HeidiHo (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi Gary - how is our buddy Mac doing? Hoping he is continuing to sparkle and shine!


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi Everyone.....Unfortunately this is the final report .... Mac crossed the Bridge yesterday morning at 10:30 Eastern Time !!! He was such a brave boy and he was very aware of everyone around him ... he was with family and his Vet !!! His time was ready as he was failing and bouncing back was becoming a prolonging of what we knew was coming !!!

I have been on the forum for a number of years and seen the good and the bad but it always gave me the info I needed and for that I am forever thankful !!! The last 3 months have turned my brain to mush and I am gonna take sometime to regroup ! 

Thanks you all from Mac and Myself


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Please know that you are in my thoughts, Mac was a lucky boy to have been so adored. My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. You did the best for him and he knew that. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I'm sure he knew how much he was loved . Run free Mac.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your precious Mac, he was an incredibly special boy.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Candle lit for Mac. https://gratefulness.org/candle/mac-united-states/

I'm sorry for your loss and hope that memories of your boy and the times you shared will give you comfort in the days ahead.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss  . Rest In Peace sweet Mac


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

May Mac fly free and his spirit inspire you to know he loved you for the great life you gave him. Many here share your story and I hope time helps you feel better soon. His footprints will be forever etched in your heart.

Godspeed to Mac

dlm ny country

“I think dogs are the most amazing creatures; they give unconditional love. For me, they are the role model for being alive.” - Gilda Radner


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

RIP Mac


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

So sorry but if you believe as I do, you'll see him again.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. RIP.


----------



## rooroch (Nov 7, 2012)

So sorry to read this. RIP Mac.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for three loss of your handsome buddy, Mac. That is one horrible caner. I lost my last two dogs to it,. shaggy was a blind Great Pyrenees we adoted at age 7, so abused his first years, but an awesome gentle boy He was doing great and then one morning, he wouldn't get up. We got him to the vet--sonogram or whatever showed ruptured tumor on his spleen and nothing could be done by let him go a couple of hours early, which we did. We adopted an 11 year old golden retriever, Sophie. just shy of her 13thbirthday we had started her on Adequan for her joints and she was doing so well. Then one morning, same thing, she would not get up. Rushed her to the vet--her tumor was on her liver and it had ruptured. 

You were so lucky to have these extra months with your pal. Most of us only have hours. He will always bne in your heart and I know you have wonderful memories that will stay with you forever. Again, I am so sorry for you loss.
\


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm sorry for the loss of your beautiful Mac. I feel your pain. I said goodbye to my boy 7 weeks ago. It's never easy but its our final gift to them to free them from their failing bodies.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss of Mac-they're never with us long enough! Hugs to you...


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm so very sorry to hear that Mac has crossed the Bridge. He was such a handsome, special boy. I loved reading about him.

Godspeed, dear Mac. 

Sending prayers to you and your family for comfort.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Mac, he was such a beautiful and special boy. 
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Just seeing this. I am so terribly sorry you lost your special boy.....


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry to see it was time to say goodbye to Mac. He will live in your heart forever! My thoughts are with you. RIP sweet Mac.


----------



## Mac'sdad (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks Everyone , The Golden Community is the best ... this was send anonymously and it's wonderful !!!!!


----------



## HenryandOliver (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I just lost my just turned 5 year old to the same cancer. He passed on Monday and I have just now been able to visit this forum. I know how much it hurts and how sad it is to get the diagnosis and not know when. We had 1 month and 4 days from the date he was diagnosed. I'm so so sorry. 8 years old is too young.


----------

